# What are you watching right now?



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Ross Kemp On Gangs South Africa episode.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

i'm watching time go by


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Now Ross Kemp in South America, I think it's like a whole day of Ross Kemp cuz this is the third episode in a row.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Is Ross Kemp really big over in America/Canada then?


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

No not really, I just like watching documentries but he is on National Geographic channel so who knows.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Meh i really dont like Ross Kemp. he played in a rubbish soap over in England and trys to make himself look like the big hard east end london guy but hes a total douche bag. hed cry if a woman slapped him


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

for all intensive purposes everyone's answer should be...pfury


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I don't really like Kemp I just like the show, how much of it is accurate I don't know. I hate how he talks tough and what not between interviews mean while he's talking to people that are on a level of life that he couldn't and wouldn't want to be on or expearience.



Boobah said:


> for all intensive purposes everyone's answer should be...pfury


I'm online while at the same time my T.V. is on I think most people jump back and fourth.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Wasting electricity


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I never heared of that show.......


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Lol


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

I cant really say i hate Ross Kemp, and i dont really know how he tries to act tough, on the ''Ross Kemp on gangs'' Documentaries he is sort of getting to experience the lives of all the ''gangs'' and also they tell him lots of stories and show him around the neigbourhoods etc... Ive also saw a few episodes (can think exactly which ones) where thas has been shootings and muders taking place while he's been there, witnessing them first hand. I love watching Ross Kemp, his new show ''Ross Kemp in search of Pirates'' is very cool, that would be some scsry stuff. Also ''Ross Kemp in Afghanistan'' is the best of his shows IMO, and my favourite. Look at the stuff he goes through there, he experiences real life war. Dont know about anybody else, but that would be some scary sh*t for me.

Oh and btw Men in Black is on TV right now, so im kinda watching that


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I think it was the Brazil episode where he said after an interview with some gang members he said that he could take them well somthing along those lines.

Right now I'm watching Dog Whisperer.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

As usual I'm watching my fish, best reality show ever


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

If you ain't watching trailer park boys you ain't watching tv!

Feefa same here man I agree


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Trailer park boys is great

But i am now watching the Odd Couple 2


----------



## jdstooge (Nov 30, 2008)

well being the biggist geek that i am i am watching the 5th season of the flintstones on dvd.

well being the biggist geek that i am i am watching the 5th season of the flintstones on dvd.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Just finished watching Big Brother on demand, catching up on what I missed during the week


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

cops


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

TPB is the sh*t, I watch them 4-5 times a week if not more.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

I am watching sky sports news


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Watching Burn After Reading with Brad Pitt.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

True Blood, then Hung and then Entourage


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

Ja said:


> Watching Burn After Reading with Brad Pitt.


Ive seen about 30 mins of that movie, but have only actually watched the first 10-15 mins. LOL twice now I have fallen asleep right at the start and wake up somewhere near the end and shut it off.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Monster Quest. Every damn show ends the same way...with no resolution, and no proof of anything. And, yet I keep watching it.

My favorite... Locked Up Abroad.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Gene Simmonds family jewels


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

In about ten minutes I'll be watching Beerfest.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

SERRAPYGO said:


> Monster Quest. Every damn show ends the same way...with no resolution, and no proof of anything. And, yet I keep watching it.
> 
> My favorite... Locked Up Abroad.


The episodes that pissed me off the most about that show were the Bigfoot one that attacked a cabin and the one in Florida with the random monster in the water. The guy has seen the "monster" for years but they go out one time to find it with no luck. Seriously one time, FFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU Monster Quest.


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Ja said:


> Watching Burn After Reading with Brad Pitt.


That movie was terrible!

I am watching my co-workers put the blinds down because "It's too bright" f*cking vampire's


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Watching Top Gear


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Scooby said:


> Watching Burn After Reading with Brad Pitt.


That movie was terrible!

I am watching my co-workers put the blinds down because "It's too bright" f*cking vampire's
[/quote]

I thought it was good, little dark, a little bit funny and a bit of action.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Ja said:


> Watching Burn After Reading with Brad Pitt.


That movie was terrible!

I am watching my co-workers put the blinds down because "It's too bright" f*cking vampire's
[/quote]

I thought it was good, little dark, a little bit funny and a bit of action.
[/quote]

I watched that a couple of nights ago. Started off thinking it was the most boring movie EVAH, then the stuff started to happen. Not a great movie but there were a few "Whoa" moments.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I luv how the CIA was portayed in this flick and the way they did their cover ups and for the reasons why.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Bawb2u said:


> Watching Burn After Reading with Brad Pitt.


That movie was terrible!

I am watching my co-workers put the blinds down because "It's too bright" f*cking vampire's
[/quote]

I thought it was good, little dark, a little bit funny and a bit of action.
[/quote]

I watched that a couple of nights ago. Started off thinking it was the most boring movie EVAH, then the stuff started to happen. Not a great movie but there were a few "Whoa" moments.
[/quote]

I thought it was a good movie. I think the great cast led people to believe the movie was going to be better than it was.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I agree. Right now I'm watching my girlfriend sleep, ahhh finally some peace and quite.


----------



## TobiasRieper (Mar 14, 2008)

Watching COPS. They had this one guy cuffed and this one cop told him he was going to get tazed if he didnt co-operate... Sure, taze the guy in cuffs... real cool. He probably didnt want himself and his cop buddies to suffer through the extra effort in dragging a struggling suspect to the car. Whatever happened to hard work?


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

TobiasRieper said:


> Watching COPS. They had this one guy cuffed and this one cop told him he was going to get tazed if he didnt co-operate... Sure, taze the guy in cuffs... real cool. He probably didnt want himself and his cop buddies to suffer through the extra effort in dragging a struggling suspect to the car. Whatever happened to hard work?


I bet you were hoping that he would get tazed.







At the moment I'm watching The Cleaner.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Watching classic mike Tyson fights on tsn... This guy was unreal back in the day.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Not as unbelievable as when he decided to become a cannibal.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Yeah cocaine is a hell of a drug


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Nah! I think he smoked the best herb ever and got the mucnies of all times, the mother of all munchies.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Ja said:


> Nah! I think he smoked the best herb ever and got the mucnies of all times, the mother of all munchies.


Those would have to be the king hell munchies of all time. Getting in a clinch with Holyfield and looking at his ear and thinking, Man that looks tasteeee. Nom nom nom


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

watching judge judy.

why? i dont know. im not even listning


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

I do that all the time I sit on my
iPhone or my comp and watch a show then I get so wrapped up into what I'm doing that I don't even watch the tv and when I finally look up it's some bullshit


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Cant find the remote so Im watching a Kung-Fu movie.. Monkey in the Dragon's Mountain.. in Spanish!!! And I dont understand Spanish!!!

Man this is blows. What to do.. what to do..


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

At the moment I'm watching the Ali G show on dvd.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Dude from six to seven all you should ever be watching is the trailer park boys.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I watch them in the morning and in the afternoon.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Sapranos the episode where Chistopher dies, I really like his character.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Scooby said:


> Watching Burn After Reading with Brad Pitt.


That movie was terrible!

I am watching my co-workers put the blinds down because "It's too bright" f*cking vampire's
[/quote]
totally agree. youd think with a budget to afford brad pitt and george cloony, they could make a decent movie. Trailor park boys is also terrible and idont see how people can watch a bunch of morons do stupid things (jackass is funny though)

Im watching the computer screen now.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Trigga said:


> I do that all the time I sit on my
> iPhone or my comp and watch a show then I get so wrapped up into what I'm doing that I don't even watch the tv and when I finally look up it's some bullshit












i know TV is almost redunant in my house. and when i wanna watch a show i just watch it on one of the catchup channels.

just watching my fishtank at the moment while cruising the inner space of the world wide web


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Jackass is a bunch of morons as well plus half that sh-t is fake too, but they are funny.


----------



## Quint (Mar 25, 2004)

Watched Letterman few hrs ago......it's funny when he laughs at his own jokes...lulz


----------



## boiler149 (Oct 31, 2007)

good old south park


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Ghost Dog


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Watching sky sports news, to my horror i found that when i just this second switched it on, Sir Bobby Robson had lost his battle with cancer and passed away at 6:30am this morning.







Sir


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2009)

kenen and kell


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

At the moment I'm watching Crime 360 on A&E.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

RIP Bobby Robson

Watching 'As good as it gets'

bit of an odd film


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Trigger lover said:


> RIP Bobby Robson
> 
> Watching 'As good as it gets'
> 
> bit of an odd film


Never heared of it, who's in it?


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Good movie Ja'eh, Jack Nicholson and Helen Hunt star.

I'm watching Big Brothers big mouth.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Jack Nickolson is one of my favourite actors of all time.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Yeah, he is a legend, i remember the first time i watched the shining as a kid, i was sh*t scared of the guy


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

The only film that truely scared me was the Exercist.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Pink Panther strikes again


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Trigger lover said:


> Pink Panther strikes again












I'm watching ER...sort of


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

i love ER. shame it finished. did you watch the last ever series? was really good


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Trigger lover said:


> i love ER. shame it finished. did you watch the last ever series? was really good


TBH i have never even watched it properly, i have flicked through it now and again when changing channels, but i just happen to be watching it now. Well was... just switched over to Americas got tallent









That ventriloquist fella is cool as f*ck.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

yeh he was pretty good.

i prefered the girl tap dancers. some of them were fit. nice arses too


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Damn i missed that act


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Right now I'm watching Road House, I never get sick of watching this flick.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Lost worlds


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Shark week started so...watching about the shark attacks in 1916 in NJ.
Blood in the water a 2 hour special


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2009)

Simpsons, lol


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Just watched True Blood, great episode this week


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I've never watched an episode of True Blood but I definately gonna check it out.

Right now I'm watching Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade. I haven't watched any of the older Indiana Jones movies in ages.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Right now I'm watching Dexter. This show is so so cool, probably my favourite drama cuz it has a lot of dark humor and usage of undertones.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Dexter is the shiznit


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Watchin kimmy jimmel on youtube.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Married With Children.







Al Bundy f--king rules!


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

At the moment Seinfeld, I think this show is on all the time on at one channel at any given moment.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Tpb


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Dirty Burger episode Trigga?


----------



## TobiasRieper (Mar 14, 2008)

Im watching: PIRANHA-FURY

BTW TPB: really good actors, funny sh*t


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

pr0ns - Big Sausage Pizza 11


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

My favourite supporting character has got to be Phil Collins baaaaaaaaaam!


----------



## Quint (Mar 25, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qXnT8QkZbB8...feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Su9ZITKrJIc...feature=related

LOL


----------



## massabsamurai (Mar 12, 2009)

^for a sec i thought u were ksls

Watching Gladiator 1992 (a boxing flick)


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Quint said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qXnT8QkZbB8...feature=related
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Su9ZITKrJIc...feature=related
> 
> LOL


Ahhh the golden era of wrestling.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Watching the first episode of the first season of the Sapranos, I never realized befor how much Tony Saprano changed over the 10 years the show was on for.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Watching Pornoccio and Glad-He-Ate-Her... Seriously, I just turned on the DVD player and totally forgot my buddies brought that DVD over a few months ago...


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

america's got talent.


----------



## Quint (Mar 25, 2004)

John Hughes , Home Alone director , dead of heart attack at 59


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Kenny vs Spenny, these guys are getting more and more f--ked up with every season lol.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Just watched "Locked Up Abroad" on the DVR, my favorite show. "Hell's Kitchen", my second fav. Shark Week on discovery has been entertaining.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

At the moment it's Trailer Park Boys the Conky episode f'in lol!


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

squidbillies


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

ICEE said:


> squidbillies


Never heared of it.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

then u should watch it


----------



## TobiasRieper (Mar 14, 2008)

Just finished watching Taken. Really good movie imo.


----------



## massabsamurai (Mar 12, 2009)

ya probably the best thriller of the year.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Worlds Scariest Police Videos


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Right now I'm watching Millionaire Matchmaker. My girl's choice not mine.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

watching the moon


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Trigger lover said:


> watching the moon


Sounds good compared to this Millionaire Matchmaker crap my gf is watching.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

the moon is awesome. love the night sky

wanna trade your gf in for something more enticing. such as me?


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

What do you look like?


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Right now I'm watching The Dog Whisperer, it's so amazing what this is able to do in training and rehabilitating troubled dogs, he's got a gift.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Ja said:


> Kenny vs Spenny, these guys are getting more and more f--ked up with every season lol.


I love this show, where are you watching the new stuff?


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

E-THUG said:


> Kenny vs Spenny, these guys are getting more and more f--ked up with every season lol.


I love this show, where are you watching the new stuff?
[/quote]

Mostly on Showcase but I usually buy the seasons on dvd along with TPB.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Watching old WCW wrestling on justin.tv...


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Old time wrestling rules! I particularly like the WWF from the 80's.







Rowdy Roddy Piper was the shiznit.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

watching anthony bourdain no reservations

in vietnam


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

just watched the new will ferrel film... land of the lost... its aiiiiight


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

StuartDanger said:


> just watched the new will ferrel film... land of the lost... its aiiiiight


his movies went downhill quickly


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Death in numbers is watching little boys take showers.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

E-THUG said:


> Death in numbers is watching little boys take showers.


while rubbing 1 out


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Are you tighter than a 5th grader?


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Vatos Locos 4ever! E where u get that from?


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

I am watching football. Sunday Night Football.... Thank GOD.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Football would be nice but the gf is watching the remake of Hairspray.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

sucker..... Whipped and only one tv in the house.... Dont know how you do it.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Ahhh I watch t.v. more than her and use the internet most of the day so gotta be fair plus she cooked for me. We don't treat our woman like some of the dudes you faught against over there.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Trailer Park Boys, the episode where Lahey goes crazy and thinks he's a cop again and locks up Julian and Ricky in a home made jail.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

TV is showing Judge Judy. but im not really listning to it.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Nothing!!! Im posting on PFury!!


----------



## TobiasRieper (Mar 14, 2008)




----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Trigger lover said:


> TV is showing Judge Judy. but im not really listning to it.


Judge Judy! I luv it when she laughs at defendants, you guys get a lot of american shows over there?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

umm, we do get a fair bit. we get all the CSI's, numbers, house, all the big american dramas. your talent show, judge judy and a couple of others


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

What about Canadian show like Trailer Park Boys or Kenny vs Spenny?


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

sportscenter


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Neigbhours


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

TobiasRieper said:


>


F--ken Phil Collins cracks me up.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

The News

The ship that went missing is a very interesting case.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Trigger lover said:


> The News
> 
> The ship that went missing is a very interesting case.


Russian ship that went missing and only had "timber" on it. I think right now there are two russian submarines about 200 miles from US waters.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

The Sapranos isn't on A&E this morning so there goes my morning routine of coffee and The Sapranos but they do have CSI Miami for like 5 straight hours in a row, oh joy. Every other channel you switch to there's a friggin csi show on it. I used to like them but now I'm getting so sick of them.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

I was watching UFC 100 on justin.tv now im watching the royal rumble 2000 Cactus jack v HHH


----------



## TobiasRieper (Mar 14, 2008)

Ja said:


> The Sapranos isn't on A&E this morning so there goes my morning routine of coffee and The Sapranos but they do have CSI Miami for like 5 straight hours in a row, oh joy. Every other channel you switch to there's a friggin csi show on it. *I used to like them but now I'm getting so sick of them.*


I know what you mean


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Whale Wars on the animal channel.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

Taboo: Sex on NGC


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Bears..... Now Roast of Joan Rivers


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

TheWayThingsR said:


> Bears..... Now Roast of Joan Rivers


Speaking of roasts...who roasted the Bears tonight?


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

SERRAPYGO said:


> Bears..... Now Roast of Joan Rivers


Speaking of roasts...who roasted the Bears tonight?








[/quote]

Lol!









Go Philly!


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Preseason buddy. We take Cutler out after 2 series, thats what happens. Whose your team?



SERRAPYGO said:


> Speaking of roasts...who roasted the Bears tonight?


Eagle cage fight!


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

his team is the Packers


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Ja said:


> his team is the Packers


Enough said.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Watching Gotti right now. Luv mob movies and shows.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

WWE!!!


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Rhomzilla said:


> WWE!!!


WWF ruled back in the day!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Ja said:


> WWE!!!


WWF ruled back in the day!








[/quote]
Yeah it sucks now, no real top superstars with start power.. Im just waiting for the next big wave, waiting to see who WWE is planning to blow up and become the next Hogan, Brett, Austin, Rock...


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Baseball Tonight


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I can't stand baseball.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Sopranos is just starting now, I can't get enough of this show.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Ghost Hunters on DVR..


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Furio is one bad motherf-cker!


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

little league world series


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Gina carano get her pretty face smacked around


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

ICEE said:


> little league world series


I know I said that I can't stand baseball but I actually wouldn't mind watching this game.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Trailer Park Boys, I never get sick of watching these guys, I must have seen this episode about a 100 times by now.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Maury and all I hear are chicks arguing and talking hella loud


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Tank Overhaule. In thise episode they're rebuiling a Russian BMP.


----------



## I-Eat-My-Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Night at the Museum 2


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Old school star trek 
some were pretty good


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Halloween (Rob Zombie's)


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

At the moment I'm watching Gotti, not as good as I thought it would be but it's not too bad either.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Dating in the Dark..

Yeah I know,







but its so cool!!!!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Life with Derek.

Casey is so hot ZOMG


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Rhomzilla said:


> Dating in the Dark..
> 
> Yeah I know,
> 
> ...


Just finished watching it and I can't believe the only guy that got lucky is the guy that looks like a friggin chimp. Did you see the size of his ears?


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

family guy


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Rhomzilla said:


> Dating in the Dark..
> 
> Yeah I know,
> 
> ...


I've been watching that show too. Its funny, last night all of the girls were shallow.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

The last girl that picked monkey boy wasn't that shallow.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Hilarious House of Frightenstien

I used to watch this show back when I was a knee high sh*t starter.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

my pc monitor at work /sigh


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

MJ Birthday Tribute


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Just finished watching Gran Torino and I must say the ending made me a bit teary eyed. Eastwood is a great director.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I downloaded district 9 am about to watch it


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

E-THUG said:


> I downloaded district 9 am about to watch it


its good.

im watching family guy


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I swear that I'm the only guy that doesn't like Family Guy, well except for that gay phsyco baby Stuie but the rest of it I can't stand.


----------



## Quint (Mar 25, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oeb7fO7TreY...feature=related

George Lazenby is 70......too bad he turned down Bond but how would they know the films would be so successful , he wanted to do another Bond around 1980 but alas it was not to be.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Ja said:


> I swear that I'm the only guy that doesn't like Family Guy, well except for that gay phsyco baby Stuie but the rest of it I can't stand.


Haha omg same here.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

George Lopez - Tall Dark & Chicano

Not as good as why are you crying but still pretty funny. His eyes still look like they're gonna pop right out of his head lol.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

jerry springer :laugh:


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I can't stand watching those fake ass trailer trash on Jerry Springer, I'd rather go to a real trailer park to watch genuine trailer trash.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Watching a film about the world trade centre attacks, i hope those who did the hijacking, and anyone who supports their actions rot's in hell


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Devon Amazon said:


> Watching a film about the world trade centre attacks, i hope those who did the hijacking, and anyone who supports their actions rot's in hell


watching the same thing. did you watch the program before that about the 9/11 phone calls?


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Trigger lover said:


> Watching a film about the world trade centre attacks, i hope those who did the hijacking, and anyone who supports their actions rot's in hell


watching the same thing. did you watch the program before that about the 9/11 phone calls?
[/quote]
I didnt, saw it advertised but i forgot about it, bet it was pretty heartwrenching stuff huh


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

just finished up the first season of "Sons of anarchy" on dvd.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Devon Amazon said:


> Watching a film about the world trade centre attacks, i hope those who did the hijacking, and anyone who supports their actions rot's in hell


watching the same thing. did you watch the program before that about the 9/11 phone calls?
[/quote]
I didnt, saw it advertised but i forgot about it, bet it was pretty heartwrenching stuff huh
[/quote]

yeh really was. several points when i was holding back tears.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Just sitting here watching this friggin year fly by. I swear the more you get older the faster life just passes by it makes you realize how short life really is.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Watching Ghost Hunters on DVR..


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Ja said:


> Just sitting here watching this friggin year fly by. I swear the more you get older the faster life just passes by it makes you realize how short life really is.


Friggin emo kids.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Ja said:


> Just sitting here watching this friggin year fly by. I swear the more you get older the faster life just passes by it makes you realize how short life really is.


So true dude I'm not middle aged yet but I can honestly just feel time flying by.. 09 is almost f*cking done can you believe it another year gone that your never getting back


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Trigga said:


> Just sitting here watching this friggin year fly by. I swear the more you get older the faster life just passes by it makes you realize how short life really is.


So true dude I'm not middle aged yet but I can honestly just feel time flying by.. 09 is almost f*cking done can you believe it another year gone that your never getting back
[/quote]

Good thing is new years is on its way back and last year was a blast. Rented a party limo with a bunch of friends, got hammered drunk and was a great night.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

It's always a great nite when you get hammered with friends.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Ja said:


> It's always a great nite when you get hammered with friends.


Even better with 2 chicks..


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Well that depends on how many dudes are with you, if you're partying with say 10 dudes than two chicks just won't cut it.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Ja said:


> Well that depends on how many dudes are with you, if you're partying with say 10 dudes than two chicks just won't cut it.:laugh:


See Ja'eh, thats the thing... I dont party with dudes!!! LoL Im selfish..


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I like the way you think sir.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Bully Beatdown, first time watching this but I like it.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Rhomzilla said:


> Well that depends on how many dudes are with you, if you're partying with say 10 dudes than two chicks just won't cut it.:laugh:


See Ja'eh, thats the thing... I dont party with dudes!!! LoL Im selfish..








[/quote]

thats the way i roll









x factor will be starting in a min so ill be watching that


----------



## Quint (Mar 25, 2004)

Jaws , the steel toothed nemesis of 007 , Richard Kiel , is 70









Also Rachel Hunter still looks good at 40.......

Larry Gelbart RIP , creator of MASH.......lmao at Klinger , that section 8 thing was just an excuse to wear womens clothes


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Green Bay vs. Chicago.. good game but low scoring.


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

im watching monty pythons flying circus on netflix, the light war entertainment episode.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Just watching some old Sopranos episodes, I never get sick of watching this show and I wished that it was still running. Best drama ever.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Ali G in da house. so funny haha


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

My favourite character that Sasha Baron Cohen plays, Borat is my second.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Just finished watching Next Day Air and I have to say it was a good ghetto comedy, Mike Epps kills me.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

i missed heroes...BOOOOO


----------



## Quint (Mar 25, 2004)

Great scene where Gordon discovers the truth :






25 yrs since Commish Gordon died.....I miss him


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

"Slutty Alexis Texas taking it in the ass and recieving a nice facial"


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

^Trigger, I like your style bud.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I guess that's why he is the self proclaimed Anal King.........Long live the king!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

was just watchin jimmy fallon man does he suck..i was flipping back between that and craig ferguson.. who isnt that bad and is pretty damn funny


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

Dog the bounty hunter.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Craig Ferguson is friggin funny as hell.









At the moment Threes Company.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Right now not much but figuring I will go watch Slaughtered Vomit Dolls as I want another viewing of it before my kid gets up


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

was watching rocky. not a bad film. over rated in my opinion


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Trigger lover said:


> was watching rocky. not a bad film. over rated in my opinion


Which one Rocky or Rocky Balboa?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

The very first Rocky movie


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

It's pretty good but right on the overrated part, it still is the best of the bunch IMO.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

havent seen the rest so cant say. but my dad says the only good ones are rocky and rocky 2. the rest are just bullshit


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

1,2 and the last one I liked. 3 is not too too bad as cameo from Hulk Hogan and co-star Mr.T, 4 is cheese central but worth a watch,5 is total garbage and a waste of money and time.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Just finished watching Dexter and hmmmm, I hope there were no body parts in the back of his car when he crashed.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Watched Entourage last night, pretty good episode setting up the season finale next week.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I keep hearing a lot of good things about this show, I'm gonna have to check it out.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Watching Friday The 13th part 3 man I love those 80's slasher movies no matter how cheesy they look today.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

watching Top Gear repeats.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

What's Top Gear?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

i dont beleive you asked that. youtube it

program with 3 middle aged men test driving cars and having really good experiments and challenges. its a funny program.
i think america have an american versian of it too. they show the biritish over there too. my friend who lives in mass watches it sometimes.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Right now I'm watching Under Siege one of the few Steven Segal movies I actually like.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

Jus finished watching 2012 a lil bit ago. Pretty good movie actually.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm actually going to see that movie this weekend with my gf. So it's a good movie? Worth seeing it in the theater?


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Watching the Leafs beat up on the Sens at the moment.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Watching Saw VI. How many fucked up ways can people die?


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

The Puppy Bowl!!


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm watching The Fog (2005). I still think the original one is way better.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I have been religiously watching "The Real Housewives of Orange County" for the past few weeks. I dont know why I love this show. I just find is fascinating how rich these people are, and how dumb the women and their children are in this show.

Okay the mom walks in from work and states "I just earned 400k from a real estate deal I just close". Half of the kids didn't even a sh*t and their daughter was like "OH I get 90 grand mum". LMAO.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Is Joe still on that show? Man she was so friggin hot!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Na Jo left after season 2. She made the show when she was on.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Ah Jo.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Just watching The Terminator, it's amazing when you watch old action movies from the 80's and you compare the special effects tech of today's movies. T2 is still the best in the franchise.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

devil wears prada.

actually quite a good film.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

His Majesty said:


> devil wears prada.
> 
> actually quite a good film.


Dont tell anyone but I actually enjoyed that also :laugh:


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Don't worry Feefa I'll start PM'ing everyone on P-Fury to let them know how much you like that film.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

I love this movie


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Good movie but I just hate how it ends, it was a good and clever ending but I wanted to see Clint go dirty Harry on their ass!


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

just finished Green Room with Matt Damon. freakin' awesome
















it's movie night, gonna blaze some more and watch The Fourth Kind with Milla Jovavich in a minute.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

I watched Cop Out last night... Not bad, but I expected more...

I'm watching "Waiting" on Comedy Central right now. I used to work at a Bennighans a long time ago, and it was the EXACT same layout, It had to have been filmed in an old Bennighans rest.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

^Cop Out was decent. Movies just cant have Sean William Scott in them anymore. He cant break that Stiffler persona.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2010)

I agree TWTR. He is and always will be Stiffler. I just watched Cop Out last night and it was ok I guess. I also watched Clash of the Titans. The previews made it look very God of War but again it was just another ok movie.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Went to see "Salt" last night, it was pretty good 8/10... its like a Bourne movie but with Angelina kickin ass instead of Matt Dillion


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

^Damon


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

^^^ My Bad... Yeah Damon. I'm watching Entourage right now so I typed Dillion


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2010)

Salt looks good. I will have to go and see it


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Watching last nights Ufc scraps, I seen the main card but now catching up on the rest!


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Watching NATGEO channel all day, World's Deadliest Animals all day long, damn kangaroos are bad ass!


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Shark Week


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

If I ever own a house big enough I'll definitely have a shark tank built in the basement. Sharks are the baddest water predator after maybe a humboldt squid.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Just catching up on last weeks episode of The Walking Dead......this series if f'n kick ass! Season finale tonight.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Larry Dallas said:


> Just catching up on last weeks episode of The Walking Dead......this series if f'n kick ass! Season finale tonight.


Thanks for the reminder


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

if your not watching football right now....#urbitchmade


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

My main team already won, and my #2 team plays tomorrow...


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Porn

JK. Mythbusters.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Porn
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Guessing there is going to be another season of The Walking Dead??


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

[email protected]° said:


> Guessing there is going to be another season of The Walking Dead??


Oh yeah for sure! This show is gaining lots of popularity.....the storyline just keeps getting better with every show.


----------

